# Update: C5 RS6 Rear Brake Rotor Upgrade



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We've got the final pre-production setup on our in-house RS, and we'll have more info coming soon!


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We've got the final pre-production setup on our in-house RS, and we'll have more info coming soon!


Nice work guys, great show and done with class....luv it...!


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

so is there a bracket that offsets the calipers to cover the diameter change?

edit: nevermind i just saw javad's reply on facebook. 

yes it comes with a bracket btw


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Will this kit be similar to DaveB's on the UK forum?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you have any upgrades for the front in the works (or available now)?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Do you have any upgrades for the front in the works (or available now)?


Front and rear already been done by AP brake guru DaveB.

Take your pic from 8 pot, 6 pot or 4 pot fronts, with 390mm or 362mm 2 piece discs.

For the rear he's been knocking out this c5 rs6 setup also.

Alternatively you can have a full front and rear ceramic brake setup, with separate handbrake caliper.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Poverty said:


> Front and rear already been done by AP brake guru DaveB.
> 
> Take your pic from 8 pot, 6 pot or 4 pot fronts, with 390mm or 362mm 2 piece discs.
> 
> ...


Is there a website where we can see the products that DaveB has and order information?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

For his most popular kit it's in the Loba website

http://www.loba-motorsport.com/shop.../loba-ttrs-8-pot-front-brake-upgrade-kit?c=49


For a more bespoke option you will need to get hold of daveB either here

http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=11948

Or you can get hold of him on my Facebook Vagtuning group.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

034 when are we going to see ohlins!!??


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Poverty said:


> For his most popular kit it's in the Loba website
> 
> http://www.loba-motorsport.com/shop.../loba-ttrs-8-pot-front-brake-upgrade-kit?c=49


Wow, that is some pricey kit right there.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Poverty said:


> 034 when are we going to see ohlins!!??


They are here: http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...pension-8j-audi-tt-rs-ohlins-ttx-p-23888.html


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Hm... I wonder how that 8 piston set up compares to the one HPA has been selling for several years...


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They are here: http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...pension-8j-audi-tt-rs-ohlins-ttx-p-23888.html


Damn, I was hoping for something about half the price of that kit! That does look awesome though, deffo would buy that kit if I had a track car.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Hi Laszlo, any updates on this rear brake kit?


----------



## trichards69 (Feb 8, 2012)

*TTRS brake upgrades*



Black BeauTTy said:


> Wow, that is some pricey kit right there.



I went with the loba rotor upgrade on the front, it's less expensive. This rear kit is looking really slick. I have drilled rears on my car that I sourced from the UK but they really are more cosmetic than anything.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Marty said:


> Hi Laszlo, any updates on this rear brake kit?


We're just waiting to get some custom hardware to get the adapters on.


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

*Laszlo - Any further update on the TTRS Rear upgrade brakes from 034 Motorsports?*

Any further development to the rear brake upgrade kit for the TTRS? When do you think you'll be in production and any idea on cost for a complete turn key upgrade? Thanks


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

eddiey said:


> Any further development to the rear brake upgrade kit for the TTRS? When do you think you'll be in production and any idea on cost for a complete turn key upgrade? Thanks


X2


----------



## ROLDGOLD (Dec 20, 2013)

X3


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Stay tuned for a full release very soon! We have everything machined and ready to go. :thumbup:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Is a front upgrade required to retain front to rear brake balance? I read 996cab's write ups of brake upgrades, but it has been a while. I do remember that the OEM setup was weak in the rear, causing some instability under hard braking. Wondering if this rear upgrade goes too far or just right, maybe with different pads? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Is a front upgrade required to retain front to rear brake balance? I read 996cab's write ups of brake upgrades, but it has been a while. I do remember that the OEM setup was weak in the rear, causing some instability under hard braking. Wondering if this rear upgrade goes too far or just right, maybe with different pads?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


A front brake upgrade is not required, and the rear bias change is mostly negated by the ABS. 

Even on a factory setup, the ABS does quite a bit to limit the amount of work the rear brakes do.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

How much is this kit?


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess it's free.

When will this be out?:screwy:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dubbinitmk6 said:


> I guess it's free.
> 
> When will this be out?:screwy:


2 weeks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Marty said:


> How much is this kit?





dubbinitmk6 said:


> When will this be out?:screwy:





JohnLZ7W said:


> 2 weeks!


It exists! I apologize for the delay; we had some delays with getting costs sorted out on the kit. These C5 RS6 rotors aren't cheap! 

We're currently running an introductory special on the kit here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Brake-Rotor-Upgrade-Kit-for-the-8J-Audi-TTRS!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

DamienSteal said:


> If you are planning on buying anything from 034 save yourself time and headache... read my thread, they are crooks


Perhaps a link to your thread would be helpful.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

DamienSteal said:


> If you are planning on buying anything from 034 save yourself time and headache... read my thread, they are crooks


Those are some pretty big words. I think if you want your accusation to be taken seriously, a little bit more details will have to be forthcoming.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

The link is in the bottom of his post. It's a build thread that's 27 pages long so far.

I haven't read his complaints yet but I had problems with 034 when i got their RSB. They sent me a kit with an incomplete parts list, missing components and incorrect instructions. My time is very valuable. I wanted to ship the RSB right back when I realized their errors caused me such a huge scheduling inconvenience. They referred me to their site, which does state that they WILL NOT accept returned items. Horrible policy, horrible customer service. I will never buy anything from them again, regardless of how well made it appears to be. 

Back to this guys beef.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Koa1 said:


> The link is in the bottom of his post. It's a build thread that's 27 pages long so far.
> 
> I haven't read his complaints yet but I had problems with 034 when i got their RSB. They sent me a kit with an incomplete parts list, missing components and incorrect instructions. My time is very valuable. I wanted to ship the RSB right back when I realized their errors caused me such a huge scheduling inconvenience. They referred me to their site, which does state that they WILL NOT accept returned items. Horrible policy, horrible customer service. I will never buy anything from them again, regardless of how well made it appears to be.
> 
> Back to this guys beef.



034 has gone out of their way to find issues I've had with some of their products. Sucks to hear about dudes issues.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

steelcurtain said:


> 034 has gone out of their way to find issues I've had with some of their products. Sucks to hear about dudes issues.


They had the car for so long , wonder what happened. I've read the post 27 page long. Feel sorry for the guy.
I wish I could hear both side of the story.im sure they don't do that to all their customers .
In my case they been good . I bought a couple of upgrades for my ttrs. They been helpful . They even give me a discount to price match other merchants,an some technical advise.
BTW, how was the car running after it's been worked on for almost two years? Nice looking Volkswagen though !


----------

